# Vietnamese: tone practice



## Anatoli

Hi,

Please kindly give a link for practicing Vietnamese tones (thanh điệu).


----------



## palomnik

Anatoli:  try this site for openers: http://www.fsi-language-courses.org/Content.php?page=Vietnamese

The tapes for "Pronunciation Practice" spend a lot of time on tones, including material on how two tones work  when placed next to each other.  One caveat: since the tapes were put together by the Americans during the Vietnam War, they are based on Saigon pronunciation. Unfortunately, Saigon Vietnamese has one tone less than Hanoi Vietnamese, which is considered "standard" Vietnamese.

If you can read Japanese (I think you can, am I right?) you can try working with this: http://www.coelang.tufs.ac.jp/modules/vi/dmod/index.html

It contains no pronunciation practice per se, but there are good dialogue recordings to work with.


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks, Palomnik.

Yes, both links have some issues as you described - I knew about them. I also have "Teach Yourself Vietnamese" textbook with recordings and very basic practice of tones. I don't find them good, though and the text recordings are a bit too fast.

The problem with the 2nd link (Japanese) is not the source language but absence of the transcript in Vietnamese, in other words, which tone am I practicing?

But thanks for looking them up, I will need them at a later stage.! 

EDIT: I figured out, how to enabled the Vietnamese text, so it's not that useless to me (I am interested in tones drills more than whole dialogues at the moment)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

You can hear the Hanoi tones on this  site . There are only three or four examples of isolated words and transcriptions are rather awkward in the first version .  The new one  is excellent to hear and learn Vietnamese, setting many drills , but the study of tones and pronunciation by its own is not available in this new version. However I think the site is worth a visit.


----------



## Anatoli

Thank you, I'll check! Although I am not really learning Vietnamese at the moment, I am interested to know a bit more about it.


----------



## newname

And if you are interested in learning it, start with NgheAn - Hue Vietnamese, which has only 3 tones (huyền, ngang, nặng). Ways easy, isn't it!


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks but if I start learning I'll go with the standard or North but thanks for the interesting info.


----------



## xuancasa

when i asked some my foreign friends they also say the vietnamese is very dificult because of tone. Each region a diffirent tone. If you want to start learning vietnamese tone,you can recherch the Hanoi tone-its standard tone


----------

